# Towing A 28ft Outback



## Phil da Greek (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi there Outbackers,
I am about to purchase a 28 KRS and was wondering how it will tow with a smaller v8 vehicle like the new Tundra, Titan, Armada, or 1500 series truck.

They all claim 10,000 pds, but how does it really feel and work when you are going up a steep grade?
have been considering the 23 krs instead?? a 1,000 lighter.

The 28 KRS is toped out at 7,600 pds.

Any feedback is much appreciated...
thank you


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Oceano Dunes
















to Outbackers! 

We have the 28krs and love it








I don't think I would be comfortable towing this Outback with a smaller truck. We were towing with a 3/4 ton Suburban which did the job ok, but we would never consider towing with anything smaller. We recently upgraded to a 1 ton diesel dually which is more than capable of handling this TT.

Remember that this is a toy hauler and you may want to go ahead and load it to it's 1,000 lb capacity in the garage area. Personally, I think you should be looking at something at least 3/4 ton, unless you decide to go for the 23krs.

Good luck with your decision...I'm sure that others here will offer you sound advice, so stay tuned...


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

The 23KRS maybe, depending upon what size motor and rear end your TV has. To give you and idea, I started out with a GMC Yukon. After 3 tows I went and bought my 2500HD. The 28 (in my opinion) is a little too much for a 1/2 ton truck, even if it is "towable" as they advertise. Other opinions may differ, but I would rather have too much truck, than not enough.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You could probably do it, but I wouldn't. I would upgrade to a 3/4 ton.

Mark


----------



## psugrads (Feb 7, 2007)

We were in the exact same dilemma, trying to decide between the 23krs and 28krs. Since we already had a 1500 series truck with very low mileage we decided to go with the 1500. The engine and transmission seem to do a wonderful job of towing the camper, as do the brakes. I can certainly feel he weight back there through the suspension, but nothing to be alarmed about. I feel as though we made the right decision in going with the 23krs with the 1/2 ton as I feel that we are not overloading the TV at all.

The 28krs extra space would be nice, but with the camping and type of traveling we do am really pleased that we went with the 23krs over the 28.

As a disclaimer, we are new to this, and in now way an expert on what is god or not...only talking from our experience.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Although, they advertise tow ratings of 10K, it is not really correct.

You will fast exceed the GVW of the truck before you reach tow rating. You need to pay attention to your CCC (Cargo carrying capacity) and your axle ratings. This can be found on your door sticker.

Can you do it? Yes.

Would I do it? No.

Good luck with your decision.

Tim


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

one thing to remeber once you get the trailer rolling you have to stop it.
we have a 28 bhs and tow with a dodge 2500 ctd. we had a 1500 series chevy and it was hard on the truck. my 0.02 $ consider a 2500 if the funds are there.

HAPPY CAMPING 
J MAC


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I am not sure where you live but I am in Florida (very flat ground). When we got our 28KRS, we knew we would always be loading the garage with a 1000# bike not including the camping necessities and it would be heavy. I personally had a Toyota T100 that would never work to even move it around the yard, but my Father-in-law has a 2002 Chevy 1500 and we used that for a while. We were on flat ground and only going about 2 hrs from home. Within 3 months I went shopping for a vehicle of my own. I found an old Ford and decided that would be my best option considering the funds for a new vehicle were not there.
I love this truck and i don't even know the trailer is back there loaded or not. Yes it's an old truck but it handles and drives like a dream. Total investment out of pocket was less than $2500.00.
I would HIGHLY recommend you don't look at anything less than a 3/4 ton for the 28KRS, if you have or like the 1/2 ton trucks, the 23krs is the way to go as far as safety as well as comfort. Good luck with your decision and enjoy!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome to the neighborhood.

My two cents, we have the 28 rs ds and have found that the tongue weight adds to the GVRW of the Yukon to the point that we maxing out. If the 28 setup is the best one for you, then you need to look for the heavier duty tow vehicle, be sure to look at not only the tow capacity but the difference between the curb weight and the GVRW of the truck, that will give you an indication of how much tongue weight, plus passengers, plus other stuff you will be able to load into it.

For us we are investigating our options, and will post them once we figure them out.

Best wishes and whichever one you decide to get, rule number 1, get out there and have fun!

Carl


----------



## ziggler (May 14, 2007)

I have a 23krs and a 06 Nissan Armada. I have been really happy with it, have towed it in many different conditions. We went over the pass and back last weekend and it bombed over the pass at 65 MPH with no problem. With the equalizer hitch passing big rigs are no problem, don't even feel them we had 35 MPH cross winds hardly felt them either. We are heading over the pass again this weekend, fully loaded with motorcycle, firewood, fresh water etc. etc. and I'm totally confident.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Bear in mind that we have an older 1/2 ton that was built before the tow wars started to heat up but nevertheless, I "drew the line" at a 23RS for our '02 Ford Supercrew. At times, the 23RS is all my truck can handle. We will be getting a stronger tow vehicle in the future. Newer 1/2 tons can handle a trailer this size with little to no difficulty so I would say that the trucks you are listing would work fine for a 23' Kargoroo. You might pm Colorado~Dirtbikers if you want some additional input - he pulls a 23KRS with a Ram 1500 hemi. If you need the 28', I would strongly urge you to consider a 3/4 or 1 ton - especially given the tongue weight factor of the extra 1000lbs in the nose.

-CC


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We pulled our 28BHS with a 1/2 ton Burb quite well for 3+years. However, I installed over $2000 in upgrades to make it better. Still, this didn't change the fact that I was right on my GVWR weight limit. I always knew that I really needed a 3/4 ton to do it right, and the upgrade cash spent was just to buy time.

Good luck


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We planned to use my grandmother's '96 F150 that only has 36000 miles when we purchased our 28KRS. Pulled home from the dealer with no problem. Load up with 1000 lbs of bikes, plus all the camping necessities, and we started looking for another truck after the maiden voyage. The truck pulled it well enough, and with a good oil/trans cooler, it would not have had overheating problems. However, after pulling with the truck several times, it never felt like it was in control of the travel trailer, especially on downhill curves or at highway speeds.

We had a tight budget and purchased a '00 Chevy 2500 with the extended cab, long bed, 5.7L and 3.7 gears from a friend. It has done a great job so far, and we plan to keep using it for the foreseeable future.

With that said, I would not consider a 28KRS with less than a 3/4 ton. The 1/2 ton is just not heavy enough to safely control the camper. With a 23, I think you would be borderline with most 1/2 tons.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Not sure about the normal TW of that KRS, but there are many out there towing 28'ers with a 1/2 ton truck. Like other's said, the 28RSDS really maxes out a 1/2 ton. If the KRS has a heavier tounge, I would be hesitant to do it. I suspect just about anyone with a 1/2 ton and a 28'er would like more truck, but sometimes it doesn't make sense for us. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

Very similar story for you......pulling a 28rsds with a 1/2 ton Suburban and I know we're maxed out and try to limit what we bring. Even then, I know we're maxed. I'm now looking into a 3/4 ton, but not sure the funds are there. I just finished paying off my 2002 Suburban, so the thought of another car payment is killing me







!


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

To me, camping is a vaction which should be relaxing. A fierce grip on the wheel and constant shifting are not relaxing to me at all. The bigger tow rig you can get, the better. Like many others, I started with a rig that was borderline only to trade up to a rig that was fully capable. My 2 cents.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

You can get away with one of the vehicles you mentioned. However, please keep these following things in mind.

First, if you go with the Tundra, make sure it's with the 5.7 liter engine. The 4.7 liter engine is not enough, period.

Second, whichever vehicle you get, make sure it has the heavy duty tow package. Just having the horsepower and a good hitch setup isn't enough. If you don't get the tow package you'll be buying yourself a new transmission.

Third, wheelbase is a major factor. All things equal, your going to feel a LOT steadier on the highway with one of the pickups than the Armada. Going from the 123 inch wheelbase of the Armada to the 140 inch wheelbase of a full size pickup provides a world of difference when you're driving on a highway full of 18 wheelers at 65 miles per hour, even with a good anti-sway hitch. I can speak from personal experience going from a Suburban to a Titan, both with the heavy duty reese dual-cam hitch.

Fourth, with all of the vehicles you will be at your limit. If you want to load the camper up, stuff your vehicle with six adults and lots of additional luggage, then you're going to be over your limit and need of a 3/4 ton pick-up.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm actually suprised that no one has pointed out the length of the unit (30' 8") versus the tow vehicle selection. I pull a 28RSS (29' 4") with my Armada and while it has plenty of power for it, the wheelbase is arguably too long for it's relatively short wheelbase (123"). Now I did go out and buy an equil-i-zer hitch which does an admirable job controlling the unit but I really do not think there is any way I would even remotely consider a heavier/longer unit. Even with a Hensley!

I have to agree with everyone here that has recommended a 3/4 ton truck for something of that size. The new Tundra or Titan or perhaps a properly outfitted 1500 series truck (i.e. engine/drivetrain) would probrably pull it ok (as long as the wheel base was sufficient) but would take an awful lot of abuse.

{Edit} I see Stacey posted while I was typing, I guess that makes two of us concerned with the wheelbase...


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!!

First all of the brands you mentioned do show a 10000 pound (or higher) towing capacity...BUT it is only in a specific configueration. So just because they say 10000 pound capacity....it isn't all everyone of those trucks.

Second, like other have said, you can tow it with a 1/2 ton but you will be overloading the axles, brakes, suspesion system.

I would look for a 3/4 ton GM, Ford or Dodge. Gas or diesel is up to you but the diesel will pull the trailer much better and get better fuel mileage doing it.

Gary


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is my lil ole rule of thumb. If its longer than 25 feet you REALLY need a 3/4 ton.. If its 25 or under, a 1/2 ton would do fine.

My combo loaded weight is 13000 lbs. And this is with a 23 footer.. You will be more than that with a loaded 28.

I live in Colorado, so I do all the steep passes. I pulled scribble hill, which is 8-9% for 5 miles. This is on hwy 9 North of my home in Canon City. Its one of the steepest short hills in the state. I pulled it at 45mph. 4400 rpm.. Had no trouble at all. Other than that pass, I keep up just fine with posted speed limits with no problem.

A 28 Roo will overload any 1/2 ton's payload capacity. My tongue weight on my 23 is 1100 lbs loaded, which also will push a 1/2 ton's payload capacity. So be aware of that. Loaded Roo's have heavy tongue weights.

Carey


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Hi there! When we bought our 28RSDS, we had a Yukon XL. Took it to the mountains in Tenn., and went only 26 MPH going up hill. As soon as we got back, we started looking. We bought a Dodge 3500 Duelly with Cummings deisel engine. Now when we go to the mountains, we have absolutely no problems, and we loaded the trailer and the bed of the truck. Get a Hensley Arrow hitch and you really won't have any worries-it is worth every penny!!

Anita and Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ymryl said:


> I'm actually suprised that no one has pointed out the length of the unit (30' 8") versus the tow vehicle selection. I pull a 28RSS (29' 4") with my Armada and while it has plenty of power for it, the wheelbase is arguably too long for it's relatively short wheelbase (123"). Now I did go out and buy an equil-i-zer hitch which does an admirable job controlling the unit but I really do not think there is any way I would even remotely consider a heavier/longer unit. Even with a Hensley!
> 
> {Edit} I see Stacey posted while I was typing, I guess that makes two of us concerned with the wheelbase...


No, three of us are concerned about wheelbase, I just forgot to mention it















Our old Suburban had a 133" wheelbase which was good, but our new Dodge Megacab has 160.5"...even better!








No worries whatsoever


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes Dawn, no worries whatsoever for sure


----------



## Phil da Greek (Jun 20, 2007)

Outbackers,








Wow... I came back today amazed with all the great comments and feedback from everyone.
Thank you all!!! I appreciate it so much...

I have decided to go with the new 4x4 Toyota Tundra 5.7 Long Bed- 6 speed tran, with a wheel base of 164 inch & the 23krs.
Would rather play it safe, and be able to load up and go with power for passing. Still have plenty of room for the 2 munchkins, my wife, and 2 dirtbikes.....all still weighing in at around







7,000 pds all loaded.

thanks again Outbackers for your help...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like you've made a great decision...That's going to be one nice setup








Are the new Tundra's available now?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Sounds like you've made a great decision...That's going to be one nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**_cough, cough_** **_brain fade...._**

Course they're available !!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Sounds like you've made a great decision...That's going to be one nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**_cough, cough_** **_brain fade...._**

Course they're available !!
[/quote]







nevermind


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I wouldn't sign that truck contract so fast. If Carey is right and the tongue is 1100 lbs then your over weight on your Tundra. If you are right and you have a 7000 lb trailer then by all means 7000 lb trailers don't get pulled by 1/2 ton trucks so wonderfully.

The specs say the truck weights 5645+ 1100 lbs tongue =6745 + 150 lbs for gas =6895 + 400 lbs for people and your at 7295 and over the GVWR by 95 lbs. Not the end of the world but why do it? Also notice that I didn't have any weight for other items in the back of the truck like firewood, Generator, kids toys, etc. We have all seen before that the Roos come with quite a tongue weight penalty. It is what it is but that doesn't mean you have to live with it. Get a 3/4 ton load it with firewood all kinds of crap and never think about the subject again. 3/4 tons cost just a shade more then 1/2 tons anyways. Then going full circle you could go back the the 28. How is that for value of a 3/4 ton?


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

I second NJMikeC. Every item in the TV subtracts from that 7200 lbs. Your overr the limit and you've not even laoded the first ice chest of beer........


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

What everybody else said. Take a search for Beachbum's posts on his 28KRS with a brand new Chevy 2500. He was actually over some of his weights until we got his equalizer set up better.

Bottom line is those KRS units are wicked heavy in the front to carry the toys and adding the toys just makes them heavier.

On those trailers, tongue weight will be your limiting factor.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Echoing what Carey and Mike said - 2007 Tundras have a weak area in payload. Go check out Tundrasolutions.com and read the posts where people are upset that while the tow capacity on the 2007 Tundra went up significantly, the payload did not. This means that although you can theoretically tow a larger trailer - the low payload will prevent you from doing so (without exceeding the mfg. ratings). I say this with the consideration that the folks on Tundrasolutions were looking at it from the perspective that generally speaking, longer trailers have higher tongue weights. A bigger tow rating often means a longer trailer and Toyota did not increase the payload rating proportionally. Look at the payload rating vs. tongue weight carefully with that truck. I would not have posted this if you were not looking at Kargoroo's.

When adding up your payload - be sure to add yourself, passenger(s) any gear, firewood, fuel in your gas tank, hitch weight etc. etc. then add on the tongue weight. Toyota built a horse of a pickup but when you are considering towing a high tongue weight trailer, it is buyer beware.

-CC


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Oceano Dunes e-mailed me with questions about the 28 foot trailer, and at first I said "no problem". Then I slapped myself in the head and realized he was talking about the Kargoroo, and that means mucho more tongue weight and decreased payload for the truck. I had to revise my enthusiastic recommendation, and I'm glad my fellow Outbackers also helped out in an area I don't have much experience with.

It's kind of a bummer when you have to downsize your dream toy, but it's all in the name of safety.

We're within a few hundred pounds of our truck's GVWR after plugging the numbers into calculators. I deliberately added more weight than we typically carry, but I'm still a bit leery. So far, not a single problem with either pulling, stopping, sway or anything else for that matter. June 30th will be the big test though!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Last year when I bought my pick-up and K-roo, I was looking for a combo price of no more than 40K bucks. I paid 22000 for the truck and 17000 for the Roo, so I was right there. I knew I would be pushing the payload of a dodge ram 1/2 ton. You will be pushing the toyota also on payload. It took work to find my rigs at that price without driving accross the country for it, but I did it.

My 1100 pound tongue weight is correct. I weighed it on a company scale, so I have no paper proof. BUT this is with a 140 lb extended bumper and a 135 pound generator(wet) on the rear. So a loaded 23 roo should prolly be in the 1200 lb tongue range, with nothing on the rear.

If you buy a good w/d hitch, you might get your tongue weight down to maybe 1000 lbs if you could get some of the weight going back to the trailer axles. This would leave you say 600-700 lbs for gas, cargo, etc for the toyota. You will be going over payload/gvw, but many people go over gvw, especially some 5th wheel towers. Yes some will chastise you for that, but many just dont wory about it. Out of all the numbers, going over gvw is the easiest to go over, and the least worried about. Others will disagree. But thats my opinion.

I use no weight distribution hitch or sway control because i am inventing my own hitch that doesnt need it, but is still capable of using it. With my hitch, there is no tongue weight applied to the truck, as my hitch is its own weight bearing device, independant of the truck and trailer. Its a huge amount of work to get it marketed, and with my 60 hour a week trucking job, leaves me little time to devote to it, let alone the money needed. I'm still trying though, but it takes TIME. It tows as nice as a 5th wheel, and I can set the cruise at 75-80 and tow my roo easilly with a couple fingers on the wheel. Its amazing. I dont tow that fast though except for testing. My last trip I towed thru the mountains, and was able to take the curves at 10-15 mph above the posted advisory signs(the yellow ones) very easy.

All I can say about it right now, is it wheeled, has air and mechanical adjustment, and is an idea used in many semi trucks. There are 4 of these on the market, but nothing close to this. This is far superior to the others.

Your toyota will do just fine towing a 23 roo, but you prolly will be over gvw/payload by a little when you load up the cargo bay.. I say dont worry...... Others will tell you I'm stupid.......

Carey


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Aren't those new Tundras having some kind of issue with the motors/engines? In the "Pinned" section there is an article about the weights and wheelbases. Those articles are helpful. 
david


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Aren't those new Tundras having some kind of issue with the motors/engines? In the "Pinned" section there is an article about the weights and wheelbases. Those articles are helpful.
> david


There was an early run of 5.7 motors in Tundras where they found that the camshafts from a supplier were substandard and were breaking in motors. It did not affect many trucks and it was caught rather early. I want to say only a couple of weeks of production were affected. Google it for detailed info.

-CC


----------

